# When the same villager keeps asking to leave.. but you dont want them to leave



## Lotusblossom (Jul 31, 2020)

Pate keeps asking to leave... and i reset before answering every time like seven times now.. but shes the only one who keeps asking noone else!!!!


----------



## Miss Misty (Jul 31, 2020)

Are you TTing?

If you aren't TTing, then the bubble won't move until tomorrow.
If you are TTing and you're getting fed up, just tell her to stay and TT 5 days ahead. That's how long the cooldown is after telling someone to stay. A different person should get the bubble.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 31, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> Are you TTing?
> 
> If you aren't TTing, then the bubble won't move until tomorrow.
> If you are TTing and you're getting fed up, just tell her to stay and TT 5 days ahead. That's how long the cooldown is after telling someone to stay. A different person should get the bubble.


I have been tting 1 day at a time..


----------



## Duckling (Jul 31, 2020)

When I was trying to move out Sprinkle, Cookie kept wanting to move out  Finally managed it after 2-3 times of Cookie asking to leave haha


----------



## SirSean (Jul 31, 2020)

It's sort of annoying that even if you do everything possible to be friendly with your favourite villager they might still ask to move out.


----------



## rawstberry (Jul 31, 2020)

sadly sometimes it happens and what i started doing is: when it's finally the time for one of the villagers to ask to move i'll just keep ignoring whoever i want to keep if there's a buble above their head until it lands on the one that i don't want to have on my island anymore. so far this method has worked well for me, although it can take few days sometimes which can be a pain.


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

It'll eventually move to another villager.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 31, 2020)

It's RNG everyday.... I've had the same villager with the bubble many days in a row.  GL though.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 31, 2020)

But if i quickly reset isnt it almost like i never talked to her??? What if you wait two minutes mid conversation where theyre asking to leave and then reset without answering the question maybe that makes a difference im gonna try it next time


----------



## justalittlemad (Jul 31, 2020)

To speed it up finish the conversation and tell her know. You're already TTing. The cool down cycle between telling a village no and the next is going to be 5 days now I believe they made it.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Aug 1, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> But if i quickly reset isnt it almost like i never talked to her??? What if you wait two minutes mid conversation where theyre asking to leave and then reset without answering the question maybe that makes a difference im gonna try it next time



You don’t want the game to save the record of her asking to leave, because that is what you are avoiding by resetting the game. It won’t save her asking to leave if you are doing everything correctly. Is pate a newer villager (not the newest, obviously)? It is random but somewhat weighted toward villagers with whom you have a less established relationship asking to leave more often. But it is probably just unlucky RNG. Don’t worry! And if you get tired of the time travel grind you can do the reset and let the day turn over naturally and the bubble will still move to a new villager tomorrow, and you can take a break (and then start the tt grind again as desired/ needed)


----------



## Arckaniel (Aug 1, 2020)

I experieced the same thing when I was cycling for Pashmina to move out lol since Pashmina is the only one I''m willing to let go at that point since she's the only one left that is not a dreamie of mine, it took like literal HOURS to kick her out because she's being stubborn! Good thing she decided to move out just in time (like literally, just a few minutes left) before the one I had a deal with for Muffy sleeps and void her... Glad it ended well and glad that the one that has Muffy was very patient and kind!


----------



## niconii (Aug 1, 2020)

Yep, I find it annoying too! But no matter if you have a high friendship with a villager, I think it’s RNG that decides who’s going to ask to leave so no hard feelings.


----------



## Loriii (Aug 1, 2020)

I find that really annoying when I'm time travelling to get a certain villager out and the RNG keeps taunting me picking the villagers I want to keep.


----------

